
Sudanese-American boy handcuffed for bringing homemade clock to school - adamt
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/sep/16/sudanse-american-boy-handcuffed-homemade-clock-school
======
chiph
There's a photo of him in handcuffs, wearing a NASA t-shirt:

[http://i.imgur.com/itmlhX8.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/itmlhX8.jpg)

Unless he's really resilient, we've lost him as a future STEM student.

------
radmuzom
Is there any study to ascertain how these kind of incidents affect children
psychologically, the effects of which manifest only years later? (Let's assume
that this boy is a gifted engineer, and this incident leaves deep
psychological scars not expressed in the next few years, but eventually leads
him to take up activities later in life which are harmful for American
citizens)

~~~
indrax
> activities later in life which are harmful for American citizens

You mean like inventing robots that take away american jobs? That's just the
free market.

Projecting a criminal future adds to the harm to him, don't do it.

------
mdpm
This is why there are real ones.

------
x5n1
let's all avoid the M word.

